# I love Boston!!!



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Dropkick Murphys, no wai!*

Its funny that when snowboarders do this it looks like badass skateboarding, while urban skiing looks like goofy parkour rollerblading.

Great shots though, curious if they used a drone or had heli access. Hard to believe you can fly a drone around there.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

That's nice.
They went really creative.
Great skiers are hot, too!

I flew out on Friday and was able to avoid Jonas.
Otherwise, I would've stuck in New York and wasted first few days of trip to the west.

They just had a big air competition at Fenway.
Wonder if they'll broadcast somewhere.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Boston is awesome, skiing is LAME!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Boston is awesome, skiing is LAME!


Rent prices suck though. Daughter starts her new job in downtown and looking to find a place is sickening.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Rent prices suck though. Daughter starts her new job in downtown and looking to find a place is sickening.


Isn't that every big city. You should've seen the shoe box my friend had in Tokyo for $1000US a month. *15 YEARS AGO!!*


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Boston is awesome, skiing is LAME!


I agree, I'm not a big ski fan either. But I thought this was a cool video and I can appreciate the talent of these guys.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know what's worse in Boston the people or the smell...


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Too many Pats, Red Sox and Bruins fans in Boston


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not really siding skier vs. snowboarder.
In fact, I wish I could ski as well as I ride.
Often I'm envious they don't have to strap everytime off the lift or deal with traverse/catwalk struggle.


----------

